# Free fly rod tubes and socks



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm cleaning the shop and have six fly rod tubes free to whoever comes and picks them up here at our store. Five of them are for 9', 4 piece rods and one is for a 7'11", 4 piece rod. I also have several fly rod socks for 4 piece 9 ft sticks. I'll be here until 7 tonight and 9-9 tomorrow if you want to grab one. Once they are gone they are gone, I'm not holding any.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang.... wish I could make it over there!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Still have them?


----------

